# App Memory



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Is anyone else running into issues when trying to install apps? I keep getting insufficient space available but only have 0.93 gb used and 3 gb free in the app storage.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC


----------



## jayMann (Oct 4, 2011)

Same here. I try to update, not even install, i.e. a 1.93mb app and it says insufficient space available. What's that about?


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Wish I could tell you but that is the same thing my phone does.


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

I think its some kind of bug. Ive gotten it maybe 3 times but it always worked after trying again.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Geezer Squid (Oct 11, 2011)

thatguy got it right. Just keep trying and your app will install soon or later.

Two things you might try: 1) In Manage Applications/All/Market/Clear Data. It will take the market a few seconds to resync, but this cures a lot of ills with the market. And, 2) Manage Applications/Media Area clear any check marks in this list of apps.

Good luck


----------



## L1Wulf (Jun 11, 2011)

I've had this happen a couple of times on my BIONIC. Funny thing is, it happens occasionally on my Galaxy Tab 10.1 as well, seems to be a software bug and not device specific.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------

